# Krone 870 Multi pack HDP is it worth it?



## Hay Maker (May 23, 2018)

I live in North West Colorado and I grow and sell all of my hay for horse and the spoiled or number 2 hay gets sold for cows.

I also do a small amount of custom baling.

The demand for smalls bales is growing so I been considering the multi pack 870. Has any one ever worked with this baler? Do you think the bales in the multipack will replace the small bale? I must add I dont think any of my customers around here will cut the strings and try to send the bales into a hay loft. (Like I use to do with dad) Most will be stored on the ground or in a shed.

So I Looking for advice on if the 870 can replace my 890 and also accomendate many of the small bale users?

If you are not familair with an 870 heres is a link.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

What size are the bales in the multi-pack and what will the typical weight of each bale be in the multi-pack?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Popnson04 (Nov 12, 2019)

they look as though they would still be good size bales and their shape would make them awkward to handle, just thinking out loud.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

First it's not a multi-pack but a "Multi-Bale"  and the size of each small bale can be varied from around 90 lbs to around 150 lbs, one needs a dolly to move them especially women. Also some people don't like the fact that the strings are on the cut side of the bale as they find it rough, IMO this is silly as a good pair of gloves could resolve the problem. I'd have expected this type of baler to be more popular, but it doesn't seem to be. IMO if one wants small bales for his market there are more economical ways to do it. One could use a MF/Hesston 1840 and a Bale Baron or Arcussin bundler and get the same results at a much cheaper operating cost. A Big Baler makes sense only if you need a big bale and if you are shipping exporting IMO.


----------



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

I have wondered the same question . I just don't think anyone has took the leap to try this . I would be a lot more interested in this except for the fact I would probably have to come to your dealer in Colorado from Kentucky for dealer support  . But I do think that the concept is a good one . Like was mentioned above , this just has the baler and bale baron in one pass and a better package ,tight , bale barons , tho never had one , didn't really impress me at field days .


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I was considering one when they first came out as I thought it could be a threat to my small bale market.

A neighbor had one and I bought a bunch out of the field and stored them during a very dry year. Loved the 2x4 shape, very easy to handle and stack.

As the winter wore on I took some sample bales to a retail store that was going through a semi load of 1st cut smalls a week. They were blowing through a load of second cut nearly as fast and a bunch of rounds too. After a few weeks sitting there the manager had me bring them back as no one would consider them. No problem, I took them to a large stable that I was supplying with 3x's and rounds. The hay was fine but they didn't care for the flake size. The 3x fit their racks but the 2x4 was awkward.

I am not sure but I believe the neighbor used it most of the time as a standard baler. I think it's a good concept but the market here didn't embrace it.

I should add this wasn't the hdp, probably 10 or 12 years ago.


----------



## Hay Maker (May 23, 2018)

Vol said:


> What size are the bales in the multi-pack and what will the typical weight of each bale be in the multi-pack?
> 
> Regards, Mike


I was told we can go as high as 8 or 9 depending on the length of the large bale. They weigh can get down to as low as 80# but keep in mind the strings go around the bale 90 degrees from the traditional small square bale.

Joe


----------



## Hay Maker (May 23, 2018)

Trillium Farm said:


> First it's not a multi-pack but a "Multi-Bale"  and the size of each small bale can be varied from around 90 lbs to around 150 lbs, one needs a dolly to move them especially women. Also some people don't like the fact that the strings are on the cut side of the bale as they find it rough, IMO this is silly as a good pair of gloves could resolve the problem. I'd have expected this type of baler to be more popular, but it doesn't seem to be. IMO if one wants small bales for his market there are more economical ways to do it. One could use a MF/Hesston 1840 and a Bale Baron or Arcussin bundler and get the same results at a much cheaper operating cost. A Big Baler makes sense only if you need a big bale and if you are shipping exporting IMO.


I do agree the multi bale can be a bit harder to handle but there is no way I am going to bale hay with a little baler ever again! Look at my windrows. I also need to sell 10k bales of large squares also. I dont think a couple of small square balers and a barron would be cheeper than a one multibaler? Isnt a barron 100k?

Joe


----------



## Hay Maker (May 23, 2018)

siscofarms said:


> I have wondered the same question . I just don't think anyone has took the leap to try this . I would be a lot more interested in this except for the fact I would probably have to come to your dealer in Colorado from Kentucky for dealer support  . But I do think that the concept is a good one . Like was mentioned above , this just has the baler and bale baron in one pass and a better package ,tight , bale barons , tho never had one , didn't really impress me at field days .


Throw a shout out to Erik from Krone he is watching this thread

He said you have a local dealer.

Joe


----------



## Hay Maker (May 23, 2018)

SVFHAY said:


> I was considering one when they first came out as I thought it could be a threat to my small bale market.
> 
> A neighbor had one and I bought a bunch out of the field and stored them during a very dry year. Loved the 2x4 shape, very easy to handle and stack.
> 
> ...


That was the 1270 I bet. I used that one also but the small bales is to big its like a 2x4 bale. THis is the A 2x3 bale. I like the fact the hdp will make the large bale heavier in a smaller package. I think I can gross out a van trailer.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Hay Maker said:


> I do agree the multi bale can be a bit harder to handle but there is no way I am going to bale hay with a little baler ever again! Look at my windrows. I also need to sell 10k bales of large squares also. I dont think a couple of small square balers and a barron would be cheeper than a one multibaler? Isnt a barron 100k?
> 
> Joe


You may have a reason for this kind of baler only you know this, but let's look at cost (approx):

Hesston 1840 us$31,0000 B. Baron us$ 98,000 TTL us$ 129.000. Krone MP 1290 us$ 120-130,000 so far we are neck to neck, but now the tractor come into play for the MF 1840 & BB you can use a tractor around 100hp or maybe la bit less whereas for the Krone one needs 200-250hp depending on terrain. This is where the big difference in $ comes in. I love the idea of the multipack, but unless you need a big baler for me the economics aren't there. Add to that the maintenance cost and the gap gets even bigger.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle (Nov 17, 2017)

Big baler has 10 times the capacity of a little ol hesston.. Rain coming, finished and in shed with big baler....still in paddock with small baler....doesn't need to happen often to pay for itself.


----------



## Cobercow (Dec 4, 2015)

A buddy I used to work with from western Canada has one of those multi bale big balers. They switched from small squares (with NH stackers) to this system for one simple reason - speed. baling, retrieval and delivery he claimed became faster. He lost some smaller customers, but gained more customers in return.

For his dedicated customers, he builds and gives them a little hand cart to move the small packs (90lb bales) around their stables.

Also at the press of a button, he can switch to making normal tied big square bales.

It all depends on what cha' wanna do....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I remember looking at those when I dreamed of a big square baler thinking "looks like a perfect machine, but really complicated to fix".


----------



## Hay diddle diddle (Nov 17, 2017)

Could always wait for the 2 string version ......


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Hay diddle diddle said:


> Could always wait for the 2 string version ......


Never even knew such a beast existed, thanks Diddle!


----------



## Bremerside Prime Aus (Sep 7, 2017)

Haymaker i own a krone 870 hdp high speed multibale. We use it for lucerne or alfalfa as you call it for horse customers and also use it for cattle feed for feedlots etc. It will do the job of 3 small square balers in lucerne as far as capacity goes. We make the small bales inside about 70 lbs and they are like a suitcase in shape and are easier to handle than a normal small square bale as you dont have to bend to pick them up and. We make the large bale 484lb so they are equivalent to 10 small squares as this makes it easier for customers doing price comparison and keeps the weight of the small bale down. We can easily exceed 770lb per bale if just making solid bales for transporting a long distance. You can also put an accumulator behind them that carries up to 5 bales before it drops and this allows you to drop each end of your paddock and keep loaders off your lucerne or other crop. Anyway happy to answer questions you may have about it.
Thanks
Mitch


----------



## Hay Maker (May 23, 2018)

Mitch

Do you have any photos of the bales? Large and small. So your large bale is 484 #s How long do you make them? Do you handle that small of multibale with standard tools. (I currently am set up for 3x3's 700#s) Also when it comes time to sell hay by the ton and just a standard 2x3 bale will it make a nice square and heavy bale with that hdp?

I recently bought a krone bale collect for my krone 890 3x3 baler havenst seen it yet been told its the same tool for the krone 870 so I can move it over but whats your thoughts on that I assuming thats what your pulling behind your baler?

Joe


----------



## Hay Maker (May 23, 2018)

JD3430 said:


> I remember looking at those when I dreamed of a big square baler thinking "looks like a perfect machine, but really complicated to fix".


Works the same as any small baler just makes 2 knotts instead of one when the knotters trip. I still use the JD 336 book when trouble shooting knotters.


----------



## Hay Maker (May 23, 2018)

Hay diddle diddle said:


> Could always wait for the 2 string version ......


Wow its about time some one did this. A least the machine is improving.

They only problem is the work is just begining when the bales hit the ground. Any one know the price or MSRP?


----------



## Bremerside Prime Aus (Sep 7, 2017)

Hay Maker said:


> Mitch
> 
> Do you have any photos of the bales? Large and small. So your large bale is 484 #s How long do you make them? Do you handle that small of multibale with standard tools. (I currently am set up for 3x3's 700#s) Also when it comes time to sell hay by the ton and just a standard 2x3 bale will it make a nice square and heavy bale with that hdp?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bremerside Prime Aus (Sep 7, 2017)

Hello Joe,
I cant load photos on here for some reason but will keep trying.
We make the bales about 7ft 6inches long and even at 484 lbs the bales are nice and square. This is only running it about 25% pressure. In lucerne we can get 770lb at about 80 to 85% pressure and these bales are like bricks. Have no trouble stacking 7 or 8 high in the shed and go 6 high no problem with the lighter ones. I dont currently run the bale collect but am interested in getting one in the next year or so. One of the big advantages i see with them is keeping the loader tractors and trailers out of the paddock. With these bales the bale collect should be able to carry 4 bales and in most of our paddocks we could tip on each end and in the larger paddocks drop a row through the middle. This is especially important when the ground is a bit wet from rain or irrigation. As a rule of thumb here buyers pay $10 more per bale to get large squares than round bales because they save that or more in transport and they get a lot more tons in their shed.
I use mainly standard bale forks with 4 spears but also have a grab the will will pick up 4 at a time.
As i said i will try to get some photos for you as well.
Mitch


----------



## Hay diddle diddle (Nov 17, 2017)

Mitch, have you considered the jadan verti stack?

As for photos. Click on the 'more reply options' in the bottom right corner when you are adding a reply. You will then see a bit below that says attach files. Click on this. Choose your option of camera or files then when the jpeg appears next to the choose file button , you then click attach file. Your pic will then appear above these boxes and you can add that to your post.. you will find that this forum will not auto rotate your pics and is very phone right way round photo taking specific.


----------



## Hay Maker (May 23, 2018)

Well I did it Bought one.

I got to say I was so hung up on the dang multi bale function I forgot how versatile the baler is!

Here is a link.

Early baling. We have figure out how to make them even better Later in the season. With the help of Erik Flood & Nick from Krone.


----------



## MFhayguy (Mar 16, 2019)

Hay Maker - almost a full season on how are you still liking the 870 HDP? I’m in the market for a 3x3 and if I could get one that could also replace my small square Balers and bale Barrón that would be incredible.


----------



## Hay Maker (May 23, 2018)

MFhayguy said:


> Hay Maker - almost a full season on how are you still liking the 870 HDP? I’m in the market for a 3x3 and if I could get one that could also replace my small square Balers and bale Barrón that would be incredible.


I got to say I love the baler. I have a 890 3X3 haven't touched this summer at all. We are a 2X3 ranch now. I have issues with keeping knoters and hay rake clean with the compressed air system, but Erik is still helping me with that.


----------

